# Need Fishing spot near Stuebenville !!



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

We will be working at the power plant near stuebenville for the next couple of months and I was told there are some good strip mine ponds near here. Can anyone help us out , sitting in the hotel all day really is a bummer. Thanks


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Which power plant? The Cardinal Plant or the WH Sammis plant?
The Ohio River and the hot water discharges would be the best.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Try Jefferson State Lake. Fernwood State Forest ponds, Friendship Park, (near Smithfield), Ohio River, Cross Creek, or stop in at the Ohio River Bait Shop Public Road exit at Yorkville. He'll put you onto some spots.  

Good Luck
Tom


----------



## Blaine Fred (Aug 7, 2007)

to Tom..N8ALS...

sent you a message some time ago...no response...I'm originally K8GOV in Blaine...now W3ICM...ham radio call signs for those who are confused...


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

I did respond by PM. It must still be in your mailbox...

Tom


----------



## Blaine Fred (Aug 7, 2007)

n8als said:


> I did respond by PM. It must still be in your mailbox...
> 
> Tom


sorry but I never received the message...


----------



## Buzz (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you put a boat in at Friendship Park, and is there any fish there?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Tappan Lake is not very far. Maybe 1/2 hour to 45 minutes. I live in Steubenville and bank fish in the river quite a bit, but mostly for catfish and bait. Give me a call if you want to meet up. (740) 284-0179.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

grew up in steubenville. the river can produce just about anything. use heavy test or a great drag. DON'T go at night.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

You need a permit to fish Friendship Park. It's $10.00 for a year. You are allowed boats but they can only have 1 electric motor. No gas motors allowed on the boat at all. Used or not.
Here is the site for the park and the Fishing Rules.
http://www.jeffersoncountyoh.com/Webpages/FreindshipPark/Fishing regulations.pdf
http://www.jeffersoncountyoh.com/Webpages/FreindshipPark/products.html


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Man, by thos reg's at Freindship, it looks like the county is really running it into the ground. A pay lake that you can't keep fish from . At least when they let the state manage it the DNR stocked trout. And there were always plenty of channels and bullheads, an occasional bass and tons of dink bluegills. Wasn't there a commisioner back in the early '90s that got upset because the DNR wouldn't stock walleye in it? Isn't that why the county decided to start managing it themselves? Somebody in the know. Let me know.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

We will be working the Cardinal plant outage. We were hoping to find some strip mine ponds where we could fish from the bank with decent success. Are there motor restrictions at Tappen Lake ? I have never been into fishing the river alot since to do not trust the fish you would get.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Tappan has a 299hp limit. Here is the info for all the Muskingum Watershed Lakes.
http://www.mwcdlakes.com/tappan.htm


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks , We might take the boat up whn we head back up this week.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Fish the warm water discharge right there at the Cardinal Plant,lots of hybrids can be caught there at certain times,also some smallies and spots in the same general area,there is a launch ramp a few miles south at Rayland.


----------



## Skuntz81 (May 1, 2021)

Champion188 Elite said:


> Fish the warm water discharge right there at the Cardinal Plant,lots of hybrids can be caught there at certain times,also some smallies and spots in the same general area,there is a launch ramp a few miles south at Rayland.


Is there public access here


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Skuntz81 said:


> Is there public access here


No. The only way to fish the discharge is by boat.


----------

